# Two New Incomes From Shanghai



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I'd like to present you my new incomes:










The left one is absolute beauty, it grabbed me instantly:



















Classic chinese dial, sword shaped hands, red arrow at the end of the seconds hand, signed crown, strap and buckle. Relatively slim, model 7120, hand-wind Tongji movement ZQD (19 jewels, but on the dial is written 17 jewels), made by Qingdao Zinxin










The right is automatic Chunlei, with a visible influence from another famous model.










The movement is a new SHD7ZS, very few info can be found over the net. In addition translating from chinese lose it's point, I can only understand: thick 5.20 mm, diameter 25.60 mm, 28 jewels (again on the dial is written another number - 26). Auto-winds in two directions, and is advertised as "advanced, fully functional, reliable quality product"










Hope you like them 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice classic style watches, even the one with Chinese characters on the dial! BTW, are those Chinese numbers or something else?


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice watches, I like the chinese written more.

What's the meaning of the words on the dial?


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Vaurien said:


> Nice watches, I like the chinese written more.
> 
> What's the meaning of the words on the dial?


In another forum explained me that these are symbols of 'Earthly Branches'. The system was built on the orbit of Jupiter (Suixing, the Year Star), which was rounded to 12 years (real is 11.86). So every year has an associated animal within a 12-year cycle:

1	å­	Rat

2	ä¸'	Ox

3	å¯…	Tiger

4	å¯	Rabbit

5	è¾°	Dragon

6	å·³	Snake

7	åˆ	Horse

8	æœª	Goat

9	ç"³	Monkey

10	é…‰	Rooster

11	æˆŒ	Dog

12	äº¥	Pig

Also it was used for identifying of the time - every symbol is used for a period of two hours, first six for PM, last six for AM. å­ is 11AM-01PM, while åˆ is 11PM-01AM. But when used for an exact time of a day, it is the center of the period - åˆ is noon, å­ is 12AM.

That explains why there are markings on every two hours, and they are in two rows.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think I got lost by the second line there... and me thinking Tokyo Flash watches were complicated :lol:

Still, it looks good and can be used as any other watch!


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

Interesting pair Miro. Is the Shanghai any good? Back to China at the end of the month, so I'm curious to learn about their timepieces.

Cheers


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

OldHooky said:


> Interesting pair Miro. Is the Shanghai any good? Back to China at the end of the month, so I'm curious to learn about their timepieces.
> 
> Cheers


This Shanghai is maybe a Franken - the dial shows 17, but on the movement is written 19 jewels. It's a Standard Chinese Movement, high grade, but it's not Shanghai (Shanghai codes are ZSE, ZSH and SS7).

The most important is that I like the watch very much, and with it's affordable price I didn't hesitate to buy it immediately. These watches are for a collection, so they were only tested running and keeping good time. Maybe after some time I'll give them a week wristtime 

The new case for them was already ordered and should be here in a few weeks 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Miro.

Did you buy them in China? And roughly how much would one cost? I shall keep am eye out for them when there.

Cheers


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

OldHooky said:


> Thanks for the reply Miro.
> 
> Did you buy them in China? And roughly how much would one cost? I shall keep am eye out for them when there.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, they are from China, via TaoBao - CHINA PAVILION SHANGHAI'S WATCH EXCLUSIVE SHOP

There are some other expenses - domestic shipping and Taobao agent's service fee.

The shipping depends how many watches will be in the parcel  - in my parcel were three, and shipping to Bulgaria was ~ 30 USD.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Miro. I'll get my Chinese colleague to help out when I'm there.


----------

